
Database “sharding” came from Ultima Online? (2009) - yboulkaid
https://www.raphkoster.com/2009/01/08/database-sharding-came-from-uo/
======
seeker61
New sharding is but old partitioning writ large. Partitioning sounded too much
like what grandpa did, so they gave it a jazzy new name.

